# 10th BOINC Pentathlon | May 5th-19th 2019



## tictoc

*Pentathlon Homepage* || *Pentathlon Stats* || *Pentathlon Rules* || *Download BOINC Client*​ 
*What is this event all about?*

The BOINC Pentathlon is a two week long BOINC team competition. Five different projects will be crunched over the two week period.

The BOINC Pentathlon consists of 5 disciplines:


Marathon (CPU, 14 days)
Sprint (CPU, 3 days)
City Run (CPU, 5 days)
Cross Country (GPU, 5 days)
Javelin (CPU, 5x1 day)

The fun and challenging aspect of the Pentathlon is resource management. The 5 "disciplines" are run over a 14 day period, so each "discipline" overlaps another discipline. Figuring out what to run, and when to run it, is what makes the Pentathlon a unique and challenging BOINC points race.


 Run-times and projects for each discipline are announced 5 days (Marathon and one other project) or 3 days (Sprint and one other project) before their respective start. Each day of Javelin Throw will be announced three days in advance. Announcements can be found on the, main page, via Blog, or Feed .
 This allows some time to stock up on completed WU's, but it can also be dangerous if you forget to turn in the completed tasks before the deadline. It also adds another twist to resource management, if you are trying to stockpile WU's, while simultaneously running the current active disciplines.
 

*New to BOINC?*

Check out the BOINC Essentials Thread for information about BOINC, how to install and use the BOINC client, and what projects are available on the BOINC platform.

*
Promote the BOINC Pentathlon in your forum signature!*
:boxing3: *10th BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th-19th, 2019** :boxing3:* 

​ BBCode:


HTML:


[CENTER]:boxing3:[URL=https://www.overclock.net/forum/365-overclock-net-boinc-team/1724592-10th-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-19th-2019-a.html][B]10th  BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th-19th,  2019[/B][/URL]:boxing3:[/CENTER]

 

*Disciplines to crunch:*

*OCN Final Overall Ranking: 11th

Marathon (CPU): World Community Grid | Sub-Project: OpenZika*
*OCN Final Ranking - 14*
Starts: *5/5*
Ends: *5/19*
*Project Support Thread*

*Sprint (CPU): **[email protected]*
*OCN Final Ranking - 10th*
Starts: *5/16*
Ends: *5/19*
*Project Support Thread

**City Run (CPU): **[email protected]*
*OCN Final Ranking - 11th*
Starts: *5/6*
Ends: *5/11*
*Project Support Thread*

*Cross Country (GPU): **[email protected]*
*OCN Final Ranking - 10th*
Starts: *5/11
*Ends: *5/16*
*Project Support Thread

**Javelin Throw (CPU): **[email protected]*
*OCN Final Ranking - 10th*
Starts: *Various Start Times
*Ends: *Various End Times*
*Project Support Thread*

*Project Choosing Rules* 


Spoiler






> Each team may suggest four Projects while signing up. The projects are assigned to the disciplines as follows:
> 
> 
> Marathon
> Subproject of World Community Grid. The project is set by the organizers.
> 
> Sprint
> CPU or GPU with a quorum of 1.
> 
> City Run
> CPU project
> 
> Cross Country
> CPU or GPU project
> 
> Javelin Throw
> CPU or GPU project with a quorum of 1
> 
> Each team may cast four votes for projects from the pre-selection below while signing up. These votes will be taken into account for the final project choice. However, only one discipline can take place at a GPU project, and only projects that provide workunits with a quorum of 1 can be chosen for Sprint and Javelin Throw. The projects chosen for the Pentathlon will therefore not necessarily be the four projects with the most votes.
> 
> *Quorum 1 | CPU: *[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], SRBase, YAFU, [email protected] *| GPU: *Collatz Conjecture
> *Quorum 2 | CPU: **Amicable Numbers, RakeSearch *| GPU: *[email protected], [email protected]*** Amicable Numbers is listed as a CPU project this year, because the GPU application is relatively inefficient and uses very much CPU time at the moment.​Projects are not eligible if they
> 
> 
> were chosen in last year's Pentathlon ([email protected], [email protected], PrimeGrid, [email protected], [email protected])
> cannot provide a sufficient number of workunits
> do not support at least Windows and Linux
> provide non-CPU-intensive (NCI) applications
> use buggy or test-only applications
> do not allow the creation of new accounts
> do not support WebRPC
> To keep it as transparent as possible, we will publish the suggestions of every team when announcing the final project.





*
OCN Project Nominations:*


Sprint - *yoyo*
City Run - *LHC*
Cross Country - *Einstein*
Javelin Throw - *SRBase*
*
To be eligible for the prize drawing, sign up and fill out the form at the following link:

* https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSd9JrLQr_UWl0FJb7jebsWOPyxHbFX9Aj59Dt9B8AQO0GFnJw/viewform

*Prizes Being Donated for the Pentathlon:*

*$50 Paypal* - Donated by *Overclock.net*
*Winner:*
*$25 Paypal* - Donated by *Overclock.net*
*Winner: *
*$25 Paypal* - Donated by *Overclock.net*
*Winner: *
*$25 Paypal* - Donated by *Overclock.net*
*Winner: *

*Sponsors:*
*TBD*


----------



## tictoc

Reserved


----------



## tictoc

The threads for the individual projects (with a poll for project selection) will be posted later today.


----------



## McPaste

Gotta love the Pent!. Twin 1080s this year. Will also add an old 560 Ti I'll plug into a board somewhere plus dust off a couple of laptops. Let's give it everything we got.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Stopped in to say hi, but unknown if I'll be able to participate much this year, since most of the hardware is currently out of commission.


----------



## Diffident

I hope the GPU project will be Einstein. I just installed the lastest Kubuntu on my desktop (blasphemy..I know...being a Gentoo user..and I kinda like it...:guiltysmi) so I can try out ROCm with my Radeon vii. The only project that works using it is Einstein. Everything else ends in computation errors.

I still need to take the blocks off my 1070ti's that were in my desktop so I can put them in CrunchAholic.


----------



## tictoc

Polls are up for the OCN project nominations.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yeah, much as I'd love to help out, I don't think I'll be able to justify the higher power bill running a rig or two would wind up wracking up running for two weeks straight. There's a chance such might change, but... Ah unno. I'll go with "saddened by some news I was given today", even if saddened is just a polite way of saying how I actually feel about it.


----------



## Finrond

Oh dang, been on vaca and off the forums for a bit. Yay Pentathlon!


----------



## tictoc

I wasn't able to re-open the polls for the project nominations, and there was a tie for the Sprint.

This is what I am planning on submitting for our project nominations. 


Einstein
SRBase
LHC
yoyo
I will be registering the OCN team later today, so let me know if anyone has any objections to those projects.


----------



## Diffident

I just got Rocm working on Gentoo. Kubuntu makes me feel dirty.  Maybe I'll put Arch on that NVMe. My stock air cooled Radeon vii on Rocm drivers currently completes 2 Einstein tasks in 6m05s. Hopefully I can get around to putting on the water block tomorrow.


----------



## 10esseeTony

Good info tictoc, TeAm AnandTech is looking forward to meeting y'all on the battlefield!


----------



## 10esseeTony

Open Zika is the sub project for the Marathon, time to switch your preferences and start bunkering!


----------



## tictoc

10esseeTony said:


> Open Zika is the sub project for the Marathon, time to switch your preferences and start bunkering!



Thanks for the heads up. :thumb:


I just got back in town, and I will be firing up some rigs shortly.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I have 76 threads on it... I've lost a little bit of hardware since last year.


----------



## tictoc

Diffident said:


> I just got Rocm working on Gentoo. Kubuntu makes me feel dirty.  Maybe I'll put Arch on that NVMe. My stock air cooled Radeon vii on Rocm drivers currently completes 2 Einstein tasks in 6m05s. Hopefully I can get around to putting on the water block tomorrow.


I saw the same thing running BOINC and a large number of other OpenCL compute projects on Rocm. I have Rocm running in Arch with my Radeon VII, but I think that I will be going back to the OpenCL driver from AMDGPU-Pro. 

I have the Rocm OpenCL runtime and driver, but compatibility is really limited compared to the closed source driver. :thumbsdow


----------



## Zeddicus

I'll only have about 30 threads but I'm in.


----------



## bfromcolo

They will pretty much have to tell us the Javelin CPU project pretty soon, 24 - 48 hours from now. I assume we will learn what this is next. This 5x1 days with 3 days notice sounds like 20 days of work unless the periods overlap, maybe they have to overlap. Counting the third best day is interesting too. From a strategy perspective I wonder if we almost need to pick three periods to run it, or to turn work in, as a team to do well here.


----------



## mmonnin

I was hoping it would be 5 straight days and the 3rd best of any day would be the chosen day but it seems like 5x 1 day events with possible 3 day bunker prior. Which is like the entire marathon length.


----------



## skivelitis

Unless I'm missing something, why even run it more than 3x? If we give it our all for an agreed upon 3 instances (in whatever order), it seems like wasted effort and an unnecessary diversion of resources to run it a 4th or 5th time. That being said, it will be fun to watch all the sandbagging the event is sure to produce.


----------



## skivelitis

bfromcolo said:


> They will pretty much have to tell us the Javelin CPU project pretty soon, 24 - 48 hours from now. I assume we will learn what this is next. This 5x1 days with 3 days notice sounds like 20 days of work unless the periods overlap, maybe they have to overlap. Counting the third best day is interesting too. From a strategy perspective I wonder if we almost need to pick three periods to run it, or to turn work in, as a team to do well here.


Who can guess what the organizers have in mind? I would not be surprised to see at least one instance of consecutive days. It is only safe to assume a full bunker is possible for the first run. In that case, sitting out the 2nd consecutive day makes sense. However, if I were scheduling, I would do so in such a way that a 3 day bunker is only possible on the first and last runs. The possibilities are almost endless. This should be fun.....


----------



## tictoc

It is a wild wrench thrown in the mix, but it should be fun.

I think I'll try to free up everything for this Pent, so hopefully something like 150 threads and 9-12 GPUs.


----------



## 10esseeTony

Good to see this thread come alive, and see some familiar names. 

I am glad to see your team is wondering why to run more than 3 of the Javelin events. AnandTech and [H] are scratching heads as well. (Each gets announced 3 days prior to start and each starts at 0000 UTC)

Keeping an eye on https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/start.php , and I almost fully expect to see the Javelin announced at the 3 day mark. But that would spoil some of the surprise, wouldn't it?


----------



## Finrond

Guess we have some new rules / events this year? I should probably read up on that....


----------



## DarthBaggins

So looks like my 6900k will finally get to truely stretch it's legs. I'll finish my sign up when I get home and find my info I have stored on an external drive. Also might have a 3770 & 4770 that I can get up and running for this as well (5930k is hiding in storage somewhere)
Also might be able to lend the 1080ti, RX 580, GTX 960 & 1050 to the cause too.


----------



## valvehead

Signed up. Not sure if I'll be able to participate every day, but I'll do what I can.


----------



## Diffident

I had a little scare today. I thought I either killed my 2p or a pair of 1070ti FTW's. Last night I took the waterblocks off of the two 1070ti's so I could put them in my 2p. Today, when I got home from work I put in the two cards, which was a pain....I had to stand on a bucket to get them in. I have the case a little too high up in the rack..but anyway...I went to my desktop to ssh into the machine and I got nothing. Then I went back downstairs and hooked up a monitor, but the 2p didn't post. 

So I took out one card and tried again, still didn't post. Took out the second one and it posted...ok that's a start. I didn't fry the 2p but the gpu's weren't working. I tried flip flopping cards into different slots and got nothing. Now I'm thinking somehow i ruined two gpu's. I booted the machine without the cards and went into the bios to search for any sort of clue as to why it wouldn't post when I added a gpu. Then I saw it, PCIe slots were set to Gen2. I set them to Gen3 and everything was right with the world again.


----------



## tictoc

Good to hear that everything is up and running, and no hardware was lost. 

That is an odd error. The cards should have still run at PCI-e 2.0.
On my Ivy Xeons, if I have more than two GPUs in the machine, I have to run at PCI-e 2.0 or I will have tons of PCI-e errors and random lock-ups.
No issues running 1070s or 1080s at PCI-e 2.0. :thinking:


----------



## Diffident

I don't know. I didn't have any problem with the Rx 480 that I had a few years ago with it set to Gen2. Maybe it's something specific to the FTW cards and the slave bios that I have it set to, or it's just a weird coincidence that it started working. It's working now that's all I care about.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Javelin Throw
[email protected]
http://escatter11.fullerton.edu/nfs/

Start: 06 May 2019 00:00 UTC 
End: 07 May 2019 00:00 UTC


----------



## bfromcolo

I knew this was going to happen and I bunkered a crap load of Zika anyway. I am going to have to get some VMs going or figure out @mmonnin multiple client install to do any of these while I have network activity turned off, or block the Zika uploads in a host file. The good news is I have 1500+ Zika done and ready to upload.


----------



## mmonnin

I always have many clients ready to go.  3.8k Zika across 2-4 clients per PC and probably at least that many more to crunch yet.

I've started bunkering some [email protected] if that's chosen.

We'll have to pick some days for the Javelin.


----------



## tictoc

NFS tasks are instantly erroring out on one of my machines. :thinking: I thought I remembered something like this in the past, but not sure what the cause was. 

Also, it looks like the deadline for the tasks I downloaded was May 6th, so I think it is safe to start grabbing tasks. Only way there could be an issue is if the NFS server gets crushed and tasks can't upload before the deadline.


----------



## mmonnin

16e Lattice Sieve V5	or lasieve5f gives the best RAC.

Not sure if they were making tasks ahead of time but there are quite a few to grab. 3.7m 16e tasks atm.

Whats the error?


----------



## tictoc

Application is segfaulting. I also can't grab any 16e tasks for some reason. I don't think I've ever crunched any of the smaller tasks, but I'll give it a go to see if I can debug the issue.


----------



## 10esseeTony

Pulling my hair out already and it hasn't even started....


----------



## mmonnin

10esseeTony said:


> Pulling my hair out already and it hasn't even started....


Yeah I think I recall 4 events either running or announced before.


----------



## 10esseeTony

From a private channel: (re: yoyo)

OGR tasks are longest (up to 16 hours so far), but are not due until JUNE.
ECM is at 9 hours, due date is May 8th.
Siever is at 6 hours, and due just about when the race starts...me no likey

Update: YoYo ECM has ENORMOUS memory requirements, over 3GB of RAM per task, and my page file is nearly 60GB, and that is with only 6 tasks running!  (Windows 10, AMD ThreadRipper)
EDIT: Running fairly normal on Haswell (Windows 10), 0.8GB of RAM, page file isn't huge. Hmmmm.

EDIT: Times are for Haswell at 3.4GHz (3.3?)


----------



## 10esseeTony

"Last Test Before Pentathlon" Uhm, SG's site is now asking for my username and password.....


EDIT: Whew, back to normal


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah its annoying that it keeps asking after canceling. Supposed to only be a few minutes...


----------



## tictoc

Does anyone remember how WCG points were tracked before? I think it was WCG points rather than BOINC credits, but I don't remember for sure.

**Edit** Points for WCG are WCG points.


----------



## bfromcolo

I'm trying to block WCG uploads in my hosts file on a Linux system. I thought this would work, but it's not blocking ZIKA uploads.

127.0.0.1 grid.worldcommunitygrid.org
127.0.0.1 www.worldcommunitygrid.org


Should this work for NFS?

127.0.0.1 escatter11.fullerton.edu


----------



## valvehead

bfromcolo said:


> I'm trying to block WCG uploads in my hosts file on a Linux system. I thought this would work, but it's not blocking ZIKA uploads.
> 
> 127.0.0.1 grid.worldcommunitygrid.org
> 127.0.0.1 www.worldcommunitygrid.org
> 
> 
> Should this work for NFS?
> 
> 127.0.0.1 escatter11.fullerton.edu


The hosts file didn't work for me. Not even hosts.deny worked.

I ended up using iptables to block the IP address. Unfortunately it blocks _all_ WCG traffic including the main website.

Command:


Code:


$> sudo iptables -A INPUT -s 169.47.63.74 -j DROP

 Result:


Code:


$> sudo iptables -L INPUT
Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
DROP       all  --  www.worldcommunitygrid.org  anywhere

The command to delete the rule should just be:


Code:


$> sudo iptables -D INPUT -s 169.47.63.74 -j DROP

I'm using Ubuntu Server 18.04 LTS.


----------



## bfromcolo

Thanks that did the trick. 



The hosts file entry for NFS does work.
127.0.0.1 escatter11.fullerton.edu


----------



## 10esseeTony

Somebody test these out, please, I'd rather you lose your bunker than me, lol:
EDIT: This info is rumored to have originated from tictoc

Yoyo 116.203.62.4

NFS 137.151.45.191

WCG 169.47.63.74



EDIT 2: NEVERMIND THIS, forgot this is at the OS level: You guys restarting the client or at least re-reading the config files after you make the changes?

EDIT 3: I have the following in my hosts file (windows) from...2017 was it?

127.0.0.1 www.worldcommunitygrid.org
127.0.0.1 scheduler.worldcommunitygrid.org
127.0.0.1 swift.worldcommunitygrid.org
127.0.0.1 grid.worldcommunitygrid.org


----------



## mmonnin

I just have more clients and never have to mess with hosts file any more.


----------



## tictoc

10esseeTony said:


> Somebody test these out, please, I'd rather you lose your bunker than me, lol:
> EDIT: This info is rumored to have originated from tictoc
> 
> Yoyo 116.203.62.4
> 
> NFS 137.151.45.191
> 
> WCG 169.47.63.74
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT 2: NEVERMIND THIS, forgot this is at the OS level: You guys restarting the client or at least re-reading the config files after you make the changes?
> 
> EDIT 3: I have the following in my hosts file (windows) from...2017 was it?
> 
> 127.0.0.1 www.worldcommunitygrid.org
> 127.0.0.1 scheduler.worldcommunitygrid.org
> 127.0.0.1 swift.worldcommunitygrid.org
> 127.0.0.1 grid.worldcommunitygrid.org



All the IP addresses are correct, and work just fine.  The info probably did come from me, since I think I have it posted in the various threads. All were tested before I posted them. 

No idea on the entries for the hosts file, but if you are on Linux you do not need to do anything after changing the hosts file or blocking/unblocking the IP via iptables.


----------



## bill1024

Good luck Overclockers!!!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

bill1024 said:


> Good luck Overclockers!!!


Thanks Bill. Good luck, and have fun! :thumbsups


----------



## Starbomba

Well, well, well... Even after all this time, the first thing i think when May rolls around is Pentathlon.

You can count with me once again.


----------



## mmonnin

Looks like quite a few big crunchers from SUSA went to TSBT for the event.
https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/team/detail/10148/memberMovement


----------



## 10esseeTony

The question is, will they stay there? If they change teams before 00:00 UTC, all those points get taken back and officially awarded to the team they move to. Hourly stats being exported to SG are not official, only the 00:00 UTC stats are (I might be wrong). (a complicit pair of XS members are in on the fun as well)


----------



## tictoc

Starbomba said:


> Well, well, well... Even after all this time, the first thing i think when May rolls around is Pentathlon.
> You can count with me once again.


Not sure if you were already running it, but you have leaked out some NFS tasks. There is about 9 hours until the start of the Javelin Throw. :thumb:


----------



## Starbomba

tictoc said:


> Not sure if you were already running it, but you have leaked out some NFS tasks. There is about 9 hours until the start of the Javelin Throw. :thumb:


Yup, saw that. Now to prevent any more leakage i'm running almost 1 project per PC i'm running. Only one with full access right now is my Xeon, crunching WCG. Ryzen & my not-so-puny laptop are crunching NFS, and i might add another 4-core i7 tomorrow.


----------



## tictoc

Excellent. Glad to see you back for the Pentathlon. :cheers:


----------



## tictoc

I'm getting a bit of a repeat of the 2017 Pentathlon. I've been without power for the last 3 hours.  

No idea why since it is 55 and sunny outside, but I just shut down all my gear. Generator is running, but after a long winter with frequent power outages, I have to make sure that at least one of my rigs (along with the freezer, refrigerator, well pump etc.) and my switch gear stay up and running.

I will be able to grab the first pull for the per-user stats for yoyo and NFS, but it might be a bit before I can post them since they run on a server that is now powered down.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Ah, that sucks. Hopefully they get it restored soon. Does your power company have an outage portal that gives an ETR?


----------



## 10esseeTony

Sorry to hear that tictoc. 

The next Javelin Throw (NFS) has been announced, 3 days from now.

And looks like SUSA/XS/Scots are definitely in bed together, no one changed Teams before 00:00 UTC.


----------



## tictoc

k4m1k4z3 said:


> Ah, that sucks. Hopefully they get it restored soon. Does your power company have an outage portal that gives an ETR?


It's been sitting at "Assessing Damage" for the last couple of hours. Internet went down shortly after I grabbed the initial stats for NFS and yoyo. 

Just went into town to grab some dinner. Hopefully I'll be back up and crunching tomorrow.

Looking good so far team. :cheers:


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Can I see my individual pentathlon stats within the team? I'm not under any delusions I'm leading the charge with this modest rig, more just curious how it's stacking up. Apologies in advance if I missed the link.


----------



## mmonnin

TerafloppinDatP said:


> Can I see my individual pentathlon stats within the team? I'm not under any delusions I'm leading the charge with this modest rig, more just curious how it's stacking up. Apologies in advance if I missed the link.


I see you here:
https://stats3.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=25285

And here:
https://stats3.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=yoy&team=1174

All your project stats:
https://stats3.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=userbycpid&cpid=00bddebbcc44a6159358a28cac581ead


----------



## tictoc

Cross Country project is [email protected]


----------



## bfromcolo

Did you get your power back?


----------



## tictoc

Not yet. ETA is this afternoon. It kicked on a couple of times earlier today, but it was at 99V, so something is still jacked up.


----------



## Genesis1984

I was out of town until late last night so I just got my aging desktop started. Long live the pent!


----------



## tictoc

Power is back on and internet should be back this afternoon. :wheee:


----------



## bfromcolo

One of my systems restarted overnight. Still trying to understand what happened. There were no power interruptions, no Windows updates. The only thing in event viewer of interest is a number of STORAHCI 129 warning messages just before the system restarted. The other curious thing is this system has 3 disks, a Windows SSD, a Linux SSD and a 500G HDD. The Linux SSD showed unitialized in Windows disk manager. When I rebooted to go into BIOS it took a good 30 seconds to open the BIOS screen and the Linux SSD isn't even showing up in the boot options. I unplugged the Linux SSD and on restart everything appears to be normal.


I guess my Linux SSD experienced some sort of failure, although Windows shouldn't have even been talking to that disk.


The disk is a Adata SU650 120G I got new off eBay for $20 a couple months ago. I'll pull it out this evening and see if it is dead.


----------



## Diffident

I'm having a problem with my desktop. Boinc wants to run 17 cpu threads on a machine that only has 16 when I start Einstein. Restarting Boinc didn't fix it, after my Firefox update finishes compiling I'm going to try a full reboot.


----------



## tictoc

tictoc said:


> Power is back on and internet should be back this afternoon. :wheee:


Or my internet will be back tomorrow, maybe 

Definitely my worst Pentathlon. You guys are going to have to do some extra crunching for me. 
@bfromcolo, sounds like Windows nuked your Linux boot manager. Probably not the greatest time to mess with things, but did you try and boot your Linux drive without the Windows drive hooked up?
@Diffident That is an odd problem. Usually I just see Einstein hogging an extra CPU, but I usually just use an app_config to limit whatever CPU project I'm running alongside Einstein.


----------



## Diffident

tictoc said:


> Or my internet will be back tomorrow, maybe
> 
> Definitely my worst Pentathlon. You guys are going to have to do some extra crunching for me.
> 
> @*bfromcolo* , sounds like Windows nuked your Linux boot manager. Probably not the greatest time to mess with things, but did you try and boot your Linux drive without the Windows drive hooked up?
> 
> @*Diffident* That is an odd problem. Usually I just see Einstein hogging an extra CPU, but I usually just use an app_config to limit whatever CPU project I'm running alongside Einstein.



Ok, that worked for now. I still don't why it's happening. I came home to Einstein taking over 30 minutes for a single task since there weren't enough CPU threads. Looking at how many tasks where completed, it started about 4 hours before I noticed it.


----------



## mmonnin

Diffident said:


> Ok, that worked for now. I still don't why it's happening. I came home to Einstein taking over 30 minutes for a single task since there weren't enough CPU threads. Looking at how many tasks where completed, it started about 4 hours before I noticed it.


Do you have tasks in high priority mode? I've seen this happen on some machines. Typically it's only with mt or vbox_mt tasks where vbox wants 4 and there's another high priority task that wants to run so BOINC runs 5 of 4 threads.

I use Process Lasso in Windows to keep CPU tasks away from my GPU tasks. I run 8 tasks on 7 threads and [email protected] gets the 8th free thread, which is only used like 1-2% until the final bit of the task.


----------



## 10esseeTony

I just added a few more threads to Zika. Be aware the current mix of tasks contains about 75% SHORT tasks, 6-11 minutes each. It's a bad time to build a bunker!


----------



## R.D.BID

It's been a long time since I've done this. How do I find my cross project ID?


EDIT: Nevermind, I got it.


----------



## Finrond

@10esseeTony We meet in battle once more! A battle of computing power! Best of luck to you and your team!


----------



## AlphaC

I guess I have to switch my WCG project setting to OpenZika


----------



## Finrond

AlphaC said:


> I guess I have to switch my WCG project setting to OpenZika


Indeed you do.


----------



## 10esseeTony

I fondly remember the time OCN surprised the BOINC community and took Pentathlon Gold in the GPU project, while surprising the BOINC community in the process. Cough cough....support the Rebels aka [H] in taking down the Death Star known as SUSA/XS/Scots...cough cough


----------



## Diffident

So is that what everyone does now, they all conspire to build "Super Teams".


----------



## mmonnin

10esseeTony said:


> I fondly remember the time OCN surprised the BOINC community and took Pentathlon Gold in the GPU project, while surprising the BOINC community in the process. Cough cough....support the Rebels aka [H] in taking down the Death Star known as SUSA/XS/Scots...cough cough


Lol about anyone but H.


----------



## 10esseeTony

[H] has been a great friend to TAAT the last year or more. They have a reputation of...being mouthy, I guess?...but they are good folk, they just have a great disdain for political correctness and such and make that well known.  SUSA and XS have been teaming up a lot and having their way with our women in various competitions, dictating things to their (rather random) liking(s). I just thought it would be fun to take on a 3-team super power and beat them.



Diffident said:


> So is that what everyone does now, they all conspire to build "Super Teams".


It's good to have friends outside the team.  Just trying to prevent 100% dominance by one such Super Team....


----------



## AlphaC

The readership and activity level on OCN has been much lower lately. Don't expect miracles.


----------



## mmonnin

10esseeTony said:


> [H] has been a great friend to TAAT the last year or more. They have a reputation of...being mouthy, I guess?...but they are good folk, they just have a great disdain for political correctness and such and make that well known.  SUSA and XS have been teaming up a lot and having their way with our women in various competitions, dictating things to their (rather random) liking(s). I just thought it would be fun to take on a 3-team super power and beat them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to have friends outside the team.  Just trying to prevent 100% dominance by one such Super Team....


I particularly did not like how they basically had malware on their site to redirect any Newegg link to other sites all because they were butt hurt. Any editing of user actions like that is a form of malware in my book.


----------



## bfromcolo

@tictoc you still fighting with your power and internet? Little help here!


----------



## skivelitis

Hope he's "playing possum"!


----------



## tictoc

Unfortunately I'm not, but the good news is I should be back up and rolling sometime in the next couple of hours.


----------



## mmonnin

Yikes!!
19:01 RFGuy_KCCO: Yeah, my electric bill this past month was bigger than my mortgage payment. 

A few more minutes for [email protected] event end. Get those tasks reported. I had suspended some tasks that were _0 in hopes the _1 and _2 tasks would have a wingman report already. But it wouldn't matter in the grand scheme.


----------



## tictoc

All mine are in, except for 14 that look like they'll just squeeze in before the deadline. Now if only my 1300 pending tasks would validate.


----------



## tictoc

I have 78 threads Sprinting to the finish on LHC. Unfortunately, my 2P machines were tied up, and those 106 threads were unable to join in on the Pent this time around.

We have made a pretty good showing this year, considering we have somewhere around 20 of who crunched projects for the Pent. :cheers:


----------



## Finrond

tictoc said:


> I have 78 threads Sprinting to the finish on LHC. Unfortunately, my 2P machines were tied up, and those 106 threads were unable to join in on the Pent this time around.
> 
> We have made a pretty good showing this year, considering we have somewhere around 20 of who crunched projects for the Pent. :cheers:


Well untie them and set them free!


----------



## tictoc

I would if I could. They might be able to go for a little Sprint in the final 24 hours.


----------



## 10esseeTony

The last 48 hours have been intense!  RK is a surprise, China making the move on Silver for the Marathon, TAAT getting dropped like a hot rock in the overall... I need my motion sickness pills!

Wait, did you hear that? No? Me neither....the fat lady has not yet sung!


----------



## mmonnin

I began running out my systems of LHC work early this morning. No chance for OCN to move up/down in Zika or LHC.


----------



## Diffident

I started winding things down yesterday. I shutdown my 2p for the summer last night and I have about half a days worth of NFS still on my desktop. I'll continue with WCG on my Nas.


----------



## bfromcolo

Good job everybody!


Still bleeding off the remaining work here as well, some of these SSE2 six tracks on my old 2P take forever. 

After 3 weeks full tilt probably need to do some dust blowing and topping up reservoirs. Then decide what to shutdown for summer. although it was 32 here this morning and we had some flurries.


----------



## LarsL

It was Nice to dust off my 3 rigs and let them heat the house for 2 weeks. Great job everyone. The Javelin Trow was a fun and challenging twist to this years Pentathlon.


----------



## 10esseeTony

It was great hanging with you guys again.

Man what an ending in the Marathon, almost 36 hours where 2nd, 3rd, and 4th places were separated by only 10M points, then WHAM, the Chinese Dream joins Team China the last hour and take their bunker with them. Not only knocked TAAT outta 3rd in the Marathon, but bumped us down two places to 5th in the overall.  (Well, not actually smiling about losing 3rd overall, but I'll get over it.)


----------



## mmonnin

10esseeTony said:


> It was great hanging with you guys again.
> 
> Man what an ending in the Marathon, almost 36 hours where 2nd, 3rd, and 4th places were separated by only 10M points, then WHAM, the Chinese Dream joins Team China the last hour and take their bunker with them. Not only knocked TAAT outta 3rd in the Marathon, but bumped us down two places to 5th in the overall.  (Well, not actually smiling about losing 3rd overall, but I'll get over it.)


That was a big impact at the last hour.


----------



## tictoc

Good crunching team, and thanks to everyone that crunched for the OCN team. :cheers:
Prize PMs will be going out shortly.


----------



## Finrond

10esseeTony said:


> It was great hanging with you guys again.
> 
> Man what an ending in the Marathon, almost 36 hours where 2nd, 3rd, and 4th places were separated by only 10M points, then WHAM, the Chinese Dream joins Team China the last hour and take their bunker with them. Not only knocked TAAT outta 3rd in the Marathon, but bumped us down two places to 5th in the overall.  (Well, not actually smiling about losing 3rd overall, but I'll get over it.)


Always great to have you visit us here in the forums Tony. Another great pentathlon, hope to see you again next year! I may even have some new hardware (still using a 2500k system I built in 2012). Don't be a stranger!


----------



## Ithanul

Justing saying congrats to all of ya'll. Hope to see OCN next year in the Pent.


Of course, I forgot to move [email protected] over to LTT. xD


----------

